# How can I realize the function of "fseek()" in kernel space?



## luo (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Crivens (Oct 18, 2011)

Ã„hm... you don't?
fseek is C library, kernel is kernel. What is it you try to do anyway? It seems pretty linux specific to me.


----------

